# Bye Bye Receivers



## jackofall (Mar 21, 2022)

I was notified last week that one of our stores pilot programs involves eliminating the receiver's position and making the f/b team responsible for receiving vendors. The receiver still gets 3 hours a day to do reverse logistics. The rest of his/her day is spent as gm or inbound.


----------



## sunnydays (Mar 21, 2022)

not all pilots make it to the rest of the chain


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 22, 2022)

Wonder how that’s gonna go . I have 2 receivers . M-F and the second T-S


----------



## Dream Baby (Mar 22, 2022)

Our f/b TMs currently receive our food trucks in the morning and the receiver helps.

However our other vendors show up whenever especially the pop and wine. 

I have seen our receiver screw around with wine vendors for over an hour!


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Mar 22, 2022)

I have so many questions of how would this work.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 22, 2022)

Seems they tried to roll this out a few years back but it was cancelled because of too many logistical problems.
I remember many of us having to sit thru a VERY short training on receiving various types of orders, the idea being that someone from each dept would be trained.
Imagine how it would've been doing this during the height of the pandemic.


----------



## BackupTL (Mar 22, 2022)

Worth noting while your pilot removes RLTM, other pilots in the same program are adding hours to it, making it Sun-Sat receiving with a backup covering the extra days.


----------



## Greenandred (Mar 22, 2022)

My store recently changed our C&S days to Monday, Wednesday, Friday, and Saturday. Since our receiver works M-F, the ETL or TL on duty has to receive the weekend delivery. However, on occasion he or she is busy and I’ve had to handle the receiving duties on top of having to push the pallets. It would be great if there was a backup receiver for Saturdays.


----------



## RevLogRaven (Mar 22, 2022)

From what my ETL said, every store is rolling out a slightly different version of this and we have to follow it to the letter. No tweaking it when we find stuff that doesn't work.  Part of my store's pilot is that they want someone in receiving 7 days a week for 3-4 hours, which is absolutely stupid. We get 1 regular delivery on the weekend (C&S) and maybe a Frito delivery. None of my other vendors work on the weekends except for my pop merches.   

 I'm really interested to see how many issues come up from this because there are things that pop up with receiving that are easy to fix if you know the system well and can troubleshoot, but can cause a ton of problems if you don't know.  I'm fully waiting for this to crash and burn and them to realize how much stuff receivers do that they will now have to train multiple people to do. So many moving pieces that I don't think the people coming up with these pilots even think of.


----------



## NightHuntress (Mar 22, 2022)

There are multiple test pilots. Gotta see what works the best before rolling it out to all stores.
Our receiver is to only do outbound duties. Therefore short shifts and it’s an afternoon shift to do the sweep after unloads. Any inbound receiving is to be done by the food and bev team. So they all have to go through training so any of them can receive vendors.


----------



## Dream Baby (Mar 22, 2022)

targetuser said:


> So they all have to go through training so any of them can receive vendors.


In our store training is nonexistent especially in our tiny f&b.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Mar 22, 2022)

targetuser said:


> There are multiple test pilots. Gotta see what works the best before rolling it out to all stores.
> Our receiver is to only do outbound duties. Therefore short shifts and it’s an afternoon shift to do the sweep after unloads. Any inbound receiving is to be done by the food and bev team. So they all have to go through training so any of them can receive vendors.


I'm curious does the F/B stay in receiving during dock hours.  Are they instead going back and forth between receiving vendors and still doing handling their workload on the salesfloor?


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Mar 22, 2022)

targetuser said:


> There are multiple test pilots. Gotta see what works the best before rolling it out to all stores.
> Our receiver is to only do outbound duties. Therefore short shifts and it’s an afternoon shift to do the sweep after unloads. Any inbound receiving is to be done by the food and bev team. So they all have to go through training so any of them can receive vendors.


Inbound receiving also include signing and supplies pallet deliveries. Who is going to sort that stuff?  Fedex/Ups with all the different vendor and non vendor stuff they deliver.  Rare for any if that to be f/b mdse.  Guess this is what the pilot stores will be sorting out.


----------



## RevLogRaven (Mar 22, 2022)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> Inbound receiving also include signing and supplies pallet deliveries. Who is going to sort that stuff?  Fedex/Ups with all the different vendor and non vendor stuff they deliver.  Rare for any if that to be f/b mdse.  Guess this is what the pilot stores will be sorting out.


These are questions that I have as well, I am going to be mad if they just get set to the side for me to deal with the next day. That is a good way for stuff to get misplaced/not received.  Or what if a non-food vendor calls during the day with a question, or even a food vendor? Do we have to juggle phone calls around until it gets to the right person?

And does a market person have to jump back and forth for receiving? Sure anyone can let the vendors in, but some of them need a PO before they go out, and sometimes they are outside for 5 minutes picking their order and sometimes it is over 30 depending on how big it is. There is no way to know how long a vendor is going to take to pull an order, and it could mean market could be jumping back and forth between their normal task and receiving.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Mar 22, 2022)

RevLogRaven said:


> These are questions that I have as well, I am going to be mad if they just get set to the side for me to deal with the next day. That is a good way for stuff to get misplaced/not received.  Or what if a non-food vendor calls during the day with a question, or even a food vendor? Do we have to juggle phone calls around until it gets to the right person?
> 
> And does a market person have to jump back and forth for receiving? Sure anyone can let the vendors in, but some of them need a PO before they go out, and sometimes they are outside for 5 minutes picking their order and sometimes it is over 30 depending on how big it is. There is no way to know how long a vendor is going to take to pull an order, and it could mean market could be jumping back and forth between their normal task and receiving.


Yes that's my question too.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 22, 2022)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> Inbound receiving also include signing and supplies pallet deliveries. Who is going to sort that stuff?  Fedex/Ups with all the different vendor and non vendor stuff they deliver.  Rare for any if that to be f/b mdse.  Guess this is what the pilot stores will be sorting out.


Our receiver never sorted that stuff. Etls or tls did.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 22, 2022)

BackupTL said:


> Worth noting while your pilot removes RLTM, other pilots in the same program are adding hours to it, making it Sun-Sat receiving with a backup covering the extra days.


That’s what I have . Monday -Friday one and Tuesday - Sunday and other


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 22, 2022)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> signing and supplies pallet deliveries. Who is going to sort that stuff?


No that doesn’t include in the receiver core role , signing is to be sorted by the vml or signing person , and supplies by cart attendant


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 22, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Our receiver never sorted that stuff. Etls or tls did.


Because it’s not the receiver’s core role .


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Mar 22, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> No that doesn’t include in the receiver core role , signing is to be sorted by the vml or signing person , and supplies by cart attendant


Not at my store.  It's on me. That's alright this is reason why I may get more hrs than perhaps other Receivers.  When I go on vacation the leadership sees what all  the receiver job entails.  
I remember the time when Hq brought in the 2 cosmetic rolling fixtures to use to presort their repacks and being told that I would be the doing the sorting.  I went on vacation the week it was supposed to start.  When I got back from vacation a team member told me the district ap found out I would be doing it.  He told stl that the Receivers have enough to do.  Stl will have to find someone else.  I loved that  ap.  We all know asnts.  That's why there may be different pilots for this and stores being told to follow the practices that is set for each pilot as it is setup.  Hopefully it is the same team from hq and only that team is working with the stores to see what is working and whats not.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 22, 2022)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> Not at my store.  It's on me. That's alright this is reason why I may get more hrs than perhaps other Receivers.  When I go on vacation the leadership sees what all  the receiver job entails.
> I remember the time when Hq brought in the 2 cosmetic rolling fixtures to use to presort their repacks and being told that I would be the doing the sorting.  I went on vacation the week it was supposed to start.  When I got back from vacation a team member told me the district ap found out I would be doing it.  He told stl that the Receivers have enough to do.  Stl will have to find someone else.  I loved that  ap.  We all know asnts.  That's why there may be different pilots for this and stores being told to follow the practices that is set for each pilot as it is setup.  Hopefully it is the same team from hq and only that team is working with the stores to see what is working and whats not.


All I’m saying is that is not in the core role never was . So they are making you do it but there’s no store that ever pilot the receiver to do the signing or supplies pallets .


----------



## thebroche (Mar 23, 2022)

RevLogRaven said:


> These are questions that I have as well, I am going to be mad if they just get set to the side for me to deal with the next day. That is a good way for stuff to get misplaced/not received.  Or what if a non-food vendor calls during the day with a question, or even a food vendor? Do we have to juggle phone calls around until it gets to the right person?
> 
> And does a market person have to jump back and forth for receiving? Sure anyone can let the vendors in, but some of them need a PO before they go out, and sometimes they are outside for 5 minutes picking their order and sometimes it is over 30 depending on how big it is. There is no way to know how long a vendor is going to take to pull an order, and it could mean market could be jumping back and forth between their normal task and receiving.


FBTL here with very thin team at ULV store. Usually have only 1-3 tms in the morning. One produce and one dry, there are far too many intricacies here to have them do everything. Worried about vendors taking advantage of them. Testing the pilot has caused our receiver to want to give it up no matter what. Pragmatic ETL says we have to give it a try. Modernizing the receiving position does no one any good. Funny how my FBC goes on about how receiver is first line of defense against vendor shenanigans yet this comes up.


----------



## RevLogRaven (Mar 23, 2022)

thebroche said:


> FBTL here with very thin team at ULV store. Usually have only 1-3 tms in the morning. One produce and one dry, there are far too many intricacies here to have them do everything. Worried about vendors taking advantage of them. Testing the pilot has caused our receiver to want to give it up no matter what. Pragmatic ETL says we have to give it a try. Modernizing the receiving position does no one any good. Funny how my FBC goes on about how receiver is first line of defense against vendor shenanigans yet this comes up.


My ETL said that for our pilot the purpose it to cut out the middle man between market and the vendors. I’m lucky because 95% of my vendors are great so I’m not worried about them trying to pull anything shady but I’ve had years of building up a relationship with them and if the pilot gets followed and every market to gets trained on receiving this is really going to impact vendor relations.  If I am going to be hands off when it comes to everything food vendor related, there are a ton of little things that will get neglected and will eventually blow up and cause huge issues.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Mar 23, 2022)

thebroche said:


> FBTL here with very thin team at ULV store. Usually have only 1-3 tms in the morning. One produce and one dry, there are far too many intricacies here to have them do everything. Worried about vendors taking advantage of them. Testing the pilot has caused our receiver to want to give it up no matter what. Pragmatic ETL says we have to give it a try. Modernizing the receiving position does no one any good. Funny how my FBC goes on about how receiver is first line of defense against vendor shenanigans yet this comes up.


We are ulv also with the same staffing.


----------



## Dream Baby (Mar 23, 2022)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> We are ulv also with the same staffing.


So is my store and we don't have an ETL over us until they find someone to be salaried and work seventy hours a week.


----------



## jenna (Mar 23, 2022)

Oh, yay, even more Market tms will quit!

/sarcasm - but the truth


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Mar 23, 2022)

I spent over a hour and half checking in vendors today.  They were coming in one after another sometimes a couple at once.  
Muti beer and one soda which are time consuming detail check ins.  Several smaller vendors and a audit for Frito Lay.  
Not knowing how the test pilots are setup a fb team member would have be off the salesfloor receiving product.  Now imagine if this is a sweep day and I'm trying to remove 
the pallets from receiving to put them on the truck.


----------



## NKG (Mar 23, 2022)

jackofall said:


> I was notified last week that one of our stores pilot programs involves eliminating the receiver's position and making the f/b team responsible for receiving vendors. The receiver still gets 3 hours a day to do reverse logistics. The rest of his/her day is spent as gm or inbound.


🤣🤣🤣🤣 my store tried that one day the receiver called out. I told them to decide if they want FDC unloaded or me to issue credits all day...Needless to say FDC was more important


----------



## RevLogRaven (Mar 23, 2022)

A big problem is that Market already has so much crap they have to do, that pulling them away from that is going to cause market to back up.  Even if there is a fully staffed market team, there will always be weak people on that team. So you stick them with the easy jobs that you can trust them to not mess up. This leaves the more difficult, time-consuming, takes actual critical thinking skills jobs to the strong team members.  Now I wouldn't want to pull the strong market team members away from their jobs to come to receive, but then that leaves the mediocre people to come and receive and that is much worse.

I'd say in my store, depending on the day 60-70% of my vendors come outside the time frame that they have me still being in receiving. But I haven't been told if market will be coming back to receive during that time frame.  Soda vendors take about 15-20 minutes per unload, potentially more if there is an audit that is rough, Nabisco takes 15 minutes minimum if there is an audit, Frito around 10-15 minutes if there is an audit, Milk is about 10-20 minutes depending on the order size, Grocery can take 15-30 minutes depending on what stop we are on the truck. Outside of those vendors, most others take between 5-15 minutes to check-in. 

So depending on when stuff gets delivered, there are times where a market TM could be pulled away from their other tasks for close to 2 hours (it is rare, but I have had days where I have received for 2 hours straight with maybe a 5 minutes lull) And if they have someone jumping back and forth between market and receiving they could be in receiving for say 10 minutes, finish up, go back to market and then 10 minutes later get called back to receive another vendor.  And having every market tm be trained in receiving is a horrible idea because 1. Not everyone is capable of grasping how to do it properly 2. Does not foster a good way to build up vendor relationships and 3. Can cause a ton of confusion and problems if someone who thinks they know what they are doing just wings it and makes a huge mess that someone will have to take time to fix.


----------



## Planoqueen20 (Mar 24, 2022)

RevLogRaven said:


> These are questions that I have as well, I am going to be mad if they just get set to the side for me to deal with the next day. That is a good way for stuff to get misplaced/not received.  Or what if a non-food vendor calls during the day with a question, or even a food vendor? Do we have to juggle phone calls around until it gets to the right person?
> 
> And does a market person have to jump back and forth for receiving? Sure anyone can let the vendors in, but some of them need a PO before they go out, and sometimes they are outside for 5 minutes picking their order and sometimes it is over 30 depending on how big it is. There is no way to know how long a vendor is going to take to pull an order, and it could mean market could be jumping back and forth between their normal task and receiving.


----------



## Unleashed Dog (Mar 24, 2022)

Dumping receiving on food is dumb. To much walking from one place to another. To much time will be wasted, little will get done, and what does get done will probable be halfassed.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Mar 24, 2022)

They've been telling my position is going away since I got hired 11 years ago, then I go on Vacation and somebody breaks a state liquor law and several federal ESIM regulations and I'm jokingly told I can never leave again..... Never gonna happen, even the SDs don't know the shit we do....


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Mar 24, 2022)

thebroche said:


> FBTL here with very thin team at ULV store. Usually have only 1-3 tms in the morning. One produce and one dry, there are far too many intricacies here to have them do everything. Worried about vendors taking advantage of them. Testing the pilot has caused our receiver to want to give it up no matter what. Pragmatic ETL says we have to give it a try. Modernizing the receiving position does no one any good. Funny how my FBC goes on about how receiver is first line of defense against vendor shenanigans yet this comes up.


Every retail business out there absolutely hate the fact they have to spend money on anyone being strictly Operations, they want every employee grabbing money out of the customer's pockets and never think that without Operations you got nothing to sell...


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Mar 24, 2022)

KarmaToBurn said:


> They've been telling my position is going away since I got hired 11 years ago, then I go on Vacation and somebody breaks a state liquor law and several federal ESIM regulations and I'm jokingly told I can never leave again..... Never gonna happen, even the SDs don't know the shit we do....


So true.


----------



## YugTegrat (Mar 24, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> No that doesn’t include in the receiver core role , signing is to be sorted by the vml or signing person , and supplies by cart attendant


So who takes care of the pallet between when it's received and when it's sorted? It can't just sit on the dock while other deliveries arrive or until the VM or cart attendant can start sorting, especially in stores with very little space in the back.

There were multiple times when I had Pepsi, Coke, beer, store supplies, and SFS boxes arrive between trucks on a double. There is no space for all of that to just sit around until the right people can come along. It all has to be managed to avoid space constraints and safety issues.. and the only person who is consistently in the back to manage it is the receiver.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 24, 2022)

YugTegrat said:


> So who takes care of the pallet between when it's received and when it's sorted? It can't just sit on the dock while other deliveries arrive or until the VM or cart attendant can start sorting, especially in stores with very little space in the back.
> 
> There were multiple times when I had Pepsi, Coke, beer, store supplies, and SFS boxes arrive between trucks on a double. There is no space for all of that to just sit around until the right people can come along. It all has to be managed to avoid space constraints and safety issues.. and the only person who is consistently in the back to manage it is the receiver.


Cart attendant and my signing tm .


----------



## MrT (Mar 24, 2022)

YugTegrat said:


> So who takes care of the pallet between when it's received and when it's sorted? It can't just sit on the dock while other deliveries arrive or until the VM or cart attendant can start sorting, especially in stores with very little space in the back.
> 
> There were multiple times when I had Pepsi, Coke, beer, store supplies, and SFS boxes arrive between trucks on a double. There is no space for all of that to just sit around until the right people can come along. It all has to be managed to avoid space constraints and safety issues.. and the only person who is consistently in the back to manage it is the receiver.


There is supposed to be a set spot for the signing pallet in the fixture room, or near it if you dont have a fixture room that can fit a pallet. VM should be sorting it right away anyways.  Wish there was still a signing specialist.


----------



## Dream Baby (Mar 25, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> Cart attendant and my signing tm .


Our store doesn't have a cart attendant half the time to save hours.


----------



## YugTegrat (Mar 25, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> Cart attendant and my signing tm .


If they're busy doing other things, who takes care of the pallets so that they aren't in the way? The store I'm at now has no space for pallets in receiving. If the cart attendant is bringing in carts, cleaning up a spill, or doing a carry out and there's no space to stage the pallet in receiving, who is supposed to take care of it? If the VM / signing TM is on their lunch or in the middle of adjusting lights after a move / for an upcoming visit, what's done with the pallet in the meantime? If the Fulfillment TL is off and 10 pallets of SFS boxes come in, who takes care of them? If the Starbucks order comes in, but there's only two baristas there that day and they're dealing with a line of 10 people, who takes care of their pallet so it's out of the way?

Especially if immediately after those things are dropped off, Coke and Pepsi show up with 5 pallets each and there's literally no space for anything to leave as-is. Oh, and Inbound still has to do their second truck of the double, so you need to keep the unload area clear for u-boats and flats.

In a perfect world, yeah. I get it. It makes sense, because everyone is responsible for their own things and has ample time to complete their respective workloads. But in the real world, it doesn't always work out that way. That's evidenced by all the pictures of multiple safety hazards and OSHA violations that littered reddit a couple of years back, where pallets of freight and supplies are literally just everywhere.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 25, 2022)

No adjusting lights during the store hours  , Starbucks is put in the Starbucks room and the etl for f&b or the Tl for Starbucks or the other 2 Tl for market would  take care of it  , and pallet for signing comes only on Monday so it gets done by the signing person right away . And the supplies pallet if the cart attendant is busy one of the 4 leads for service and engagement or their etl takes care of it . No STS at my store .


----------



## YugTegrat (Mar 25, 2022)

Is not adjusting lights a company rule? Because you're supposed to adjust them each time you move anything on the floorpad, which usually happens after store open since typically only Inbound and GM are there prior to 8.

You've said before you're at a UHV store and it shows, given you seemingly always have someone available to do those things. Other stores are not so lucky.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 25, 2022)

YugTegrat said:


> Is not adjusting lights a company rule? Because you're supposed to adjust them each time you move anything on the floorpad, which usually happens after store open since typically only Inbound and GM are there prior to 8.
> 
> You've said before you're at a UHV store and it shows, given you seemingly always have someone available to do those things. Other stores are not so lucky.


It’s the company rule to not have any power equipment on the floor after 8 am. Any transition that need light adjustment or signing vm should come in either at 6 or 7 am no later . It only takes 5-10 minutes to adjust light.


----------



## YugTegrat (Mar 25, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> It’s the company rule to not have any power equipment on the floor after 8 am. Any transition that need light adjustment or signing vm should come in either at 6 or 7 am no later . It only takes 5-10 minutes to adjust light.


We were told it's fine to have powered equipment on the floor after 8, as per our DSD and OD. AP has to use the WAV after store open anyway to adjust cameras.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 25, 2022)

YugTegrat said:


> We were told it's fine to have powered equipment on the floor after 8, as per our DSD and OD. AP has to use the WAV after store open anyway to adjust cameras.


I guess is asants because my Ap will always work overnight for any cameras.


----------



## swordfishtrombon (Mar 25, 2022)

YugTegrat said:


> If they're busy doing other things, who takes care of the pallets so that they aren't in the way? The store I'm at now has no space for pallets in receiving. If the cart attendant is bringing in carts, cleaning up a spill, or doing a carry out and there's no space to stage the pallet in receiving, who is supposed to take care of it? If the VM / signing TM is on their lunch or in the middle of adjusting lights after a move / for an upcoming visit, what's done with the pallet in the meantime? If the Fulfillment TL is off and 10 pallets of SFS boxes come in, who takes care of them? If the Starbucks order comes in, but there's only two baristas there that day and they're dealing with a line of 10 people, who takes care of their pallet so it's out of the way?
> 
> Especially if immediately after those things are dropped off, Coke and Pepsi show up with 5 pallets each and there's literally no space for anything to leave as-is. Oh, and Inbound still has to do their second truck of the double, so you need to keep the unload area clear for u-boats and flats.
> 
> In a perfect world, yeah. I get it. It makes sense, because everyone is responsible for their own things and has ample time to complete their respective workloads. But in the real world, it doesn't always work out that way. That's evidenced by all the pictures of multiple safety hazards and OSHA violations that littered reddit a couple of years back, where pallets of freight and supplies are literally just everywhere.


Signing pallets - salesfloor TLs break down pallet and take care of the signing for their respective departments

SFS boxes - we have a few fulfillment team members who are trained on the stacker. If they can't get to the pallets right away we'll stage them at the pack station and one of the closers will take care of it. Honestly I've never even seen our flex TL use the stacker. 

Starbucks - either the starbucks TL/team members will come get it or if it's too busy the food and bev TL will take it up there for them. Failing those two options it gets stored in the ambient room until someone has time to take care of it.


----------



## moninity (Mar 25, 2022)

What if you put the receiver in market to help out with their workload and every time a vendor comes the receiver does it like normal and checks them in?


----------



## RevLogRaven (Mar 25, 2022)

moninity said:


> What if you put the receiver in market to help out with their workload and every time a vendor comes the receiver does it like normal and checks them in?


I brought this up and it is a no-go, because it 'defeats the idea of the pilot'. They want multiple people in market (luckily not everyone because that would be a disaster) trained on how to receive and build relationships with the vendors. 

From what I understand the receiver is just going to be tossed into whatever department needs support for the day/week. So for me they have said they will put me in either SFS, pulling OFO, or helping with Planogram depending on the week. I'm guessing I'll also be helping take a big part in stuff like backroom refreshes and inventory prep.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 25, 2022)

Nobody fails to understand “If its not broke don’t fix it” quite like Spot corporate…🙄


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 26, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> It’s the company rule to not have any power equipment on the floor after 8 am. Any transition that need light adjustment or signing vm should come in either at 6 or 7 am no later . It only takes 5-10 minutes to adjust light.



not true. you just need to use cones around the wave and keep it on turtle mode while on the salesfloor. plus, the track lights aren’t on during closed hours so you wouldn’t really be able to tell what you’re adjusting.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 26, 2022)

REDcardJJ said:


> not true. you just need to use cones around the wave and keep it on turtle mode while on the salesfloor. plus, the track lights aren’t on during closed hours so you wouldn’t really be able to tell what you’re adjusting.


You know you can override the lights right? I’ve always done it during cosmetics transition .


----------



## oath2order (Mar 27, 2022)

How many times does Target eliminate positions and then bring them back when they remember why the position was needed?

This is just a way to get rid of the receivers who have been with the company forever, and then bring the position back later for a lot less pay.


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 27, 2022)

oath2order said:


> How many times does Target eliminate positions and then bring them back when they remember why the position was needed?
> 
> This is just a way to get rid of the receivers who have been with the company forever, and then bring the position back later for a lot less pay.


😆 I thought the SAME thing the other day when I heard the word INSTOCkS used !  I feel that the inbound TL may gain an ‘in stocks’ team - to pull and push OOS batches - since he lost salesfloor depts.


----------



## JohnSith373 (Mar 27, 2022)

oath2order said:


> How many times does Target eliminate positions and then bring them back when they remember why the position was needed?
> 
> This is just a way to get rid of the receivers who have been with the company forever, and then bring the position back later for a lot less pay.


On greenfield, you could see the annual payout for each TM which after some configuring, the TM hourly pay.
From what I could research, majority of long time receivers were paid at least $21. Receivers hired at Target in recent years were getting the base pay.


----------



## YugTegrat (Mar 27, 2022)

JohnSith373 said:


> On greenfield, you could see the annual payout for each TM which after some configuring, the TM hourly pay.
> From what I could research, majority of long time receivers were paid at least $21. Receivers hired at Target in recent years were getting the base pay.


Is that looking at company-wide numbers or just your district? $21 is a lot, even for long-time TMs. I know several who have been with Target more than 20 years and still don't make much more over base for the area.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 27, 2022)

YugTegrat said:


> Is that looking at company-wide numbers or just your district? $21 is a lot, even for long-time TMs. I know several who have been with Target more than 20 years and still don't make much more over base for the area.


One of my receivers makes 22 been with the company 19 years.


----------



## YugTegrat (Mar 27, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> One of my receivers makes 22 been with the company 19 years.


Multiple TMs at my store have been there since it was built, over 20 years ago, and none of them make even 17. It's not a high CoL area though, so maybe that's why. The more you make, the larger the raise.. which is probably why they're keeping the same percentages as last year for TMs instead of bringing it back up to what it was from the years prior.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 27, 2022)

YugTegrat said:


> Multiple TMs at my store have been there since it was built, over 20 years ago, and none of them make even 17. It's not a high CoL area though, so maybe that's why. The more you make, the larger the raise.. which is probably why they're keeping the same percentages as last year for TMs instead of bringing it back up to what it was from the years prior.


Could be . Regular team members is at 17 minimum wage. Tl starts at 24.50


----------



## YugTegrat (Mar 27, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> Could be . Regular team members is at 17 minimum wage. Tl starts at 24.50


It's still 15 here, TLs at 22.50.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 27, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> You know you can override the lights right? I’ve always done it during cosmetics transition .



sure or the VM could just adjust lights as part of their regularly scheduled workload and do it during the daytime


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 27, 2022)

REDcardJJ said:


> sure or the VM could just adjust lights as part of their regularly scheduled workload and do it during the daytime


Right but whenever there’s a big transition that requieres lights adjustment the vm is part of the set


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 28, 2022)

Years ago when I was a backroom TL making $17. I gave the receiver his review and he was making $21. At the time.  Had been with Target a long time and ALWAYS got the highest rating each review.


----------



## JohnSith373 (Mar 29, 2022)

YugTegrat said:


> It's still 15 here, TLs at 22.50.





allnew2 said:


> Could be . Regular team members is at 17 minimum wage. Tl starts at 24.50


Starting TM base pay is $15. TL starting base pay $19, maybe $21. Depending on store volume, it could be high as $24.50 for TL. The two highest store in my group make $24.50 but the small formats make $21 in the group.


YugTegrat said:


> Is that looking at company-wide numbers or just your district? $21 is a lot, even for long-time TMs. I know several who have been with Target more than 20 years and still don't make much more over base for the area.


Region-wide. I looked at company wide but it would’ve taken me too long to check every store. I looked at random stores ones in each region and it looked like nearly the same results as R200.


----------



## YugTegrat (Mar 29, 2022)

JohnSith373 said:


> Starting TM base pay is $15. TL starting base pay $19, maybe $21. Depending on store volume, it could be high as $24.50 for TL. The two highest store in my group make $24.50 but the small formats make $21 in the group.


Do you happen to know the cap on TM pay with $15 as the base?


----------



## RevLogRaven (Mar 29, 2022)

So back to this freaking pilot. I talked to my ETL asking how certain things will work and they said "I'm not sure about that, I guess we'll see how it goes and decide from there."  So I have the utmost confidence that this pilot will go fantastically and it will revolutionize the way Target does things going forward and that no issues will ever arise from this and if there are issues it is because the TMs aren't committed to making it work and is no way a reflection on the deep flaws that come from how this pilot is designed.


----------



## Going with the Flow (Mar 29, 2022)

As I wrangled 8 pallets of Coke into the backroom of my high volume Super Target while the 2nd truck was unloading and I was auditing the load all I could think was "how are these market team members going to do this?" Every day is different and even with years of experience managing freight in a chaotic backroom it is a challenge for me at times. But because I have that experience and dont have to rush off to work the market load I am able to efficiently get the load in and driver off to his next stop fairly quickly. In a perfect world this new process would still be difficult and it is far from perfect in Targets world. And we know Target does not welcome honest feedback.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Mar 31, 2022)

In all my time in logistics my reciever was my ride or die.  I'd have -never- been successful without him.  They do so much.

Scans, vendor management, mirs, inventory, all kinds of shit.  Shout out B, you were the man, and I hope you're enjoying retirement.


----------



## INFSlave (Mar 31, 2022)

This will fall flat on its face.

Without our receiver MIRs would go unworked, ESIM would be a dumpster fire, shit from UPS/FedEx would go unchecked in. Also lol at our market TMs correctly auditing the ADSD when the system flags it.

Maybe they could get away with it in ULV stores. But anywhere else? Forget it. There's simply too much going on for the position to be eliminated.


----------



## RevLogRaven (Mar 31, 2022)

INFSlave said:


> This will fall flat on its face.
> 
> Without our receiver MIRs would go unworked, ESIM would be a dumpster fire, shit from UPS/FedEx would go unchecked in. Also lol at our market TMs correctly auditing the ADSD when the system flags it.
> 
> Maybe they could get away with it in ULV stores. But anywhere else? Forget it. There's simply too much going on for the position to be eliminated.


Well, the one thing is that Receivers will still have 3-4 hours a day in receiving before they are shifted over to some other department.  So I'll have time in the morning to at least get the IRs worked and the ESIM sorted but after that point is when the disaster starts. My biggest worry is the UPS/Fedex deliveries and touching base with all the non-food vendors who come in later in the morning/early afternoon.  I am not looking forward to the fires I am going to have to put out and try to fix after the fact.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Apr 7, 2022)

jackofall said:


> I was notified last week that one of our stores pilot programs involves eliminating the receiver's position and making the f/b team responsible for receiving vendors. The receiver still gets 3 hours a day to do reverse logistics. The rest of his/her day is spent as gm or inbound.


I was wondering how has it been going?


----------



## RevLogRaven (Apr 7, 2022)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> I was wondering how has it been going?


Not great... so much wasted time across the board. Pulling market, SFS, random TMs and multiple TLs away from what they are doing and then pulling me away from what I am doing to show people how to do my job. Things are getting missed already, I'm waiting for all the mistakes that I didn't catch to reveal themselves. So much wasted time for my vendors having to wait to be let in, tracking someone to let them out, and then wait to be let in again.  Target really knocked it out of the park with this one.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Apr 7, 2022)

RevLogRaven said:


> Not great... so much wasted time across the board. Pulling market, SFS, random TMs and multiple TLs away from what they are doing and then pulling me away from what I am doing to show people how to do my job. Things are getting missed already, I'm waiting for all the mistakes that I didn't catch to reveal themselves. So much wasted time for my vendors having to wait to be let in, tracking someone to let them out, and then wait to be let in again.  Target really knocked it out of the park with this one.


I'm always trying to managed what I call "my receiving space."  We're always rolling trucks so there's stuff in front of vendors backstock.  Style shares the other end and they have 2 tiers and uboats that is at the other end.  Just trying to get today's vendor pallets in the same time trying to pallets of stuff to go back on the sweep.  Is this an issue for you??
What do they have you doing when you'
re not checking vendors


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 7, 2022)

RevLogRaven said:


> So back to this freaking pilot. I talked to my ETL asking how certain things will work and they said "I'm not sure about that, I guess we'll see how it goes and decide from there."  So I have the utmost confidence that this pilot will go fantastically and it will revolutionize the way Target does things going forward and that no issues will ever arise from this and if there are issues it is because the TMs aren't committed to making it work and is no way a reflection on the deep flaws that come from how this pilot is designed.


The problem with pilots is that the stores doing them want to seem optimistic and positive and supportive of change. I have personally seen sd stretch the truth to make pilots seem successful to impress hq. Even when not fully rolling it out in their store.


----------



## RevLogRaven (Apr 7, 2022)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> I'm always trying to managed what I call "my receiving space."  We're always rolling trucks so there's stuff in front of vendors backstock.  Style shares the other end and they have 2 tiers and uboats that is at the other end.  Just trying to get today's vendor pallets in the same time trying to pallets of stuff to go back on the sweep.  Is this an issue for you??
> What do they have you doing when you'
> re not checking vendors


I am really lucky at my store with the set up of my receiving area, all of my vendors can get their stuff in because it is a straight shot from the bay to their space for pallets. I never have to break the line for deliveries other than our grocery truck, and we very rarely roll over a truck so I have plenty of space to move things around once they are done. Loading a sweep isn't hard because where we put stuff up in the steel can't be blocked off with pallets because it is the main path in our back room.

I'll be rotating around when it comes to what I'm doing when I'm not in receiving, but so far I've been pulling different OFOs.  I'll get tossed into plano once the bigger resets start. Probably will end up in SFS at some point as well if they need me bad enough.  It is just rough because I'm trying to cram work that can take me an entire shift into 3 hours each morning and I've just had to choose which stuff I'm going to ignore because I don't have time to do it all and my receiving area is already looking a bit shabby. I already have stuff that isn't being communicated to vendors because no one is back there who knows these vendors need to be told things.


----------



## Going with the Flow (Apr 7, 2022)

I have more vendors numbers in my phone than people I know outside of work. I'm the one who my boss logs in to go cart to order everything from bale wire to trash bags to gloves for the team. Delivering packages, receiving packages, checking in packages of dsd items. I could go on forever about the many little things 
I do every day that  add up to a lot. And when I say "I" mean the receiver as a role. A vital role in keeping that backroom running smoothly and efficiently.  I partner with multiple teams and leads daily to communicate in a variety of ways to keep things flowing. I have a solid partnership with my CTL and ETL food and our vendors. I keep tabs on merchandisers and know which ones need to be watched more carefully and which ones are good workers who don't need a baby sitter. I'm the one on the phone calling PRS because the NECA vendor hasn't come in in weeks. I palletize the American greetings when it mothers day or valentines day. My vendors know my schedule and plan their routes accordingly. I'm more proud of the relationships I've created over time with all these people than I'll ever be of how well I can clean up after literally everyone and how well I can load a stupid sweep. We do team lead stuff for team member pay and now someone who obviously does not understand the depth of what we do on a daily basis that is not in our "core role" has decided we are no longer a valued part of the team. It's bs to be perfectly honest.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Apr 7, 2022)

Going with the Flow said:


> I have more vendors numbers in my phone than people I know outside of work. I'm the one who my boss logs in to go cart to order everything from bale wire to trash bags to gloves for the team. Delivering packages, receiving packages, checking in packages of dsd items. I could go on forever about the many little things
> I do every day that  add up to a lot. And when I say "I" mean the receiver as a role. A vital role in keeping that backroom running smoothly and efficiently.  I partner with multiple teams and leads daily to communicate in a variety of ways to keep things flowing. I have a solid partnership with my CTL and ETL food and our vendors. I keep tabs on merchandisers and know which ones need to be watched more carefully and which ones are good workers who don't need a baby sitter. I'm the one on the phone calling PRS because the NECA vendor hasn't come in in weeks. I palletize the American greetings when it mothers day or valentines day. My vendors know my schedule and plan their routes accordingly. I'm more proud of the relationships I've created over time with all these people than I'll ever be of how well I can clean up after literally everyone and how well I can load a stupid sweep. We do team lead stuff for team member pay and now someone who obviously does not understand the depth of what we do on a daily basis that is not in our "core role" has decided we are no longer a valued part of the team. It's bs to be perfectly honest.


Thank you.  I managed receiving very very much the way you do.  You expressed the fine details of what we do to keep merchandise flowing from the back door to the floor to the cash register.


----------



## RevLogRaven (Apr 8, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> The problem with pilots is that the stores doing them want to be optimistic and positive and supportive of change. I have personally seen sd stretch the truth to make pilots seem successful to impress hq. Even when not fully rolling it out in their store.


I hope my store gives up or at least adjusts this soon and doesn’t lie to hq about how it is going. 


Going with the Flow said:


> I have more vendors numbers in my phone than people I know outside of work. I'm the one who my boss logs in to go cart to order everything from bale wire to trash bags to gloves for the team. Delivering packages, receiving packages, checking in packages of dsd items. I could go on forever about the many little things
> I do every day that  add up to a lot. And when I say "I" mean the receiver as a role. A vital role in keeping that backroom running smoothly and efficiently.  I partner with multiple teams and leads daily to communicate in a variety of ways to keep things flowing. I have a solid partnership with my CTL and ETL food and our vendors. I keep tabs on merchandisers and know which ones need to be watched more carefully and which ones are good workers who don't need a baby sitter. I'm the one on the phone calling PRS because the NECA vendor hasn't come in in weeks. I palletize the American greetings when it mothers day or valentines day. My vendors know my schedule and plan their routes accordingly. I'm more proud of the relationships I've created over time with all these people than I'll ever be of how well I can clean up after literally everyone and how well I can load a stupid sweep. We do team lead stuff for team member pay and now someone who obviously does not understand the depth of what we do on a daily basis that is not in our "core role" has decided we are no longer a valued part of the team. It's bs to be perfectly honest.


This is spot on, I do so much outside of my role and if has fallen to the side.

I’ve spent years building up relationships with my vendors and it is pissing me off that their job has become harder because of this system. I prided myself in being able to handle questions from vendors quickly and getting them in out out in a timely manner, but now I can’t do that.


----------



## Dream Baby (Apr 8, 2022)

Target thinks brainstorming means to come up with any wild idea AND implement them without a second thought.

Anybody remember these basket that took up a lot of room, had little storage, were expensive, and then just disappeared one night.


----------



## RevLogRaven (Apr 8, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> Target thinks brainstorming means to come up with any wild idea AND implement them without a second thought.
> 
> Anybody remember these basket that took up a lot of room, had little storage, were expensive, and then just disappeared one night.


I’m just glad those baskets went away before TikTok became a thing, imagine what kind of ‘challenges’ people would have come up with those. It was already bad with stuff like twitter and vine.


----------



## Grocery George (Apr 9, 2022)

How is everyone going to cover receiving when it goes to Food ? One or two dedicated team members or assign certain days to people or just take turns covering? They don’t want us just sitting back there waiting on vendors


----------



## RevLogRaven (Apr 9, 2022)

Grocery George said:


> How is everyone going to cover receiving when it goes to Food ? One or two dedicated team members or assign certain days to people or just take turns covering? They don’t want us just sitting back there waiting on vendors


Essentially just running back and forth.  Anyone can let a vendor in, but then someone needs to be called back to let them out/assign a PO. Then someone needs to let the vendor back in and then if that person isn't on the list of people who have been trained to receive they need to call Market or a TL back to receive so that person needs to drop what they are doing to come and receive.  Some vendors can pick their order in 5 minutes, so does the person receiving them stuff stand around doing nothing for that time, or do they run back out to try and get something down before the vendor comes back in? I have no idea, but this is a ton of wasted time, and I've shown 8 different people how to do different aspects of my job this week and stuff has already been messed up.

Part of me understands that this is a learning curve and people won't get it after one week, but it took me weeks of doing it daily to be fully comfortable and confident that I wouldn't mess anything up when I first started as receiving and then a few months to get a system in place to deal with every other thing that gets thrown in receivings lap. This isn't something that people can do confidently when they touch it every few days.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Apr 9, 2022)

I honestly can't see how this is efficient and financially  responsible. Please corp explain it to my how it is.  Right now the only time I have someone in receiving is when milk is delivered just when it's my  lunch time.  Does this mean they will be responsible to overseeing vendors have their backstock pre counted for inventory?


----------



## moninity (Apr 9, 2022)

When was the last time Target understood what efficient and financially responsible meant?


----------



## Going with the Flow (Apr 9, 2022)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> I honestly can't see how this is efficient and financially  responsible. Please corp explain it to my how it is.  Right now the only time I have someone in receiving is when milk is delivered just when it's my  lunch time.  Does this mean they will be responsible to overseeing vendors have their backstock pre counted for inventory?


I will 100% not be responsible for inventory if I'm not the "receiver".  This hasn't rolled out at our store as we are not in the pilot. But if it does I'm not going to take on that since it's no longer my role. 90% of inventory is spending a month reminding the sales reps repeatedly to dial down the inventory as we head towards the big day and making sure everything is neat in back even more than my usual expectations and easily countable.


----------



## Going with the Flow (Apr 9, 2022)

Also if you type " pilot" into workbench you can see I think it's 7 variations that are being tested.


----------



## jenna (Apr 9, 2022)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> I honestly can't see how this is efficient and financially  responsible. Please corp explain it to my how it is.  Right now the only time I have someone in receiving is when milk is delivered just when it's my  lunch time.  Does this mean they will be responsible to overseeing vendors have their backstock pre counted for inventory?



Let me tell you about the time Target dismantled the Instocks, Pricing, Backroom and POG teams....  sound financial move.
/sarcasm

but wait, there's Canada!
--
In all honesty, this sucks.  And it's going to be a mess for a majority of the stores.


----------



## YugTegrat (Apr 9, 2022)

I wonder if stores in this pilot are seeing issues with liquor vendors. A single mistake checking them in can mean losing a liquor license.


----------



## Going with the Flow (Apr 9, 2022)

jenna said:


> Let me tell you about the time Target dismantled the Instocks, Pricing, Backroom and POG teams....  sound financial move.
> /sarcasm
> 
> but wait, there's Canada!
> ...


Nailed it! Target Canada is the greatest example of how the lack of being able to accept honest feedback and dialog is one of Targets biggest problems and led to that epic failure. And I use to do Instocks and and backroom. Instocks kept that floor full and the backrooms empty. The backroom person in me dies every time I have to audit a waco with up to 10 separate items all with barcodes hidden...these backrooms now are ridiculous. When Amazon came to town a few years back they hired our backroom people the minute they applied because Target used to be known for their efficient backroom processes.   Now we are no better than Walmart.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 9, 2022)

Going with the Flow said:


> Nailed it! Target Canada is the greatest example of how the lack of being able to accept honest feedback and dialog is one of Targets biggest problems and led to that epic failure. And I use to do Instocks and and backroom. Instocks kept that floor full and the backrooms empty. The backroom person in me dies every time I have to audit a waco with up to 10 separate items all with barcodes hidden...these backrooms now are ridiculous. When Amazon came to town a few years back they hired our backroom people the minute they applied because Target used to be known for their efficient backroom processes.   Now we are no better than Walmart.


Target Canada was steinhaufels stupidity. Now we have Cornell’s stupidity. But the ceos are making so much money that they are oblivious to the shit show.


----------



## RevLogRaven (Apr 12, 2022)

Well, we are into week two and this isn't getting any better. TLs are always being called back to receive constantly and I am still getting called back to answer questions. Vendors are getting held up at every Target in our area which is making their days longer.  They have messed up several things at my store, luckily they are easy fixes but I dread to see what bigger issues present themselves.  I've trained multiple people to do all the things that I used to do. Why have one person do 10+ tasks efficiently in a day when you can have 7+ people do one or two of those tasks poorly, and that doesn't take into account all the tasks that aren't getting touched.


----------



## Dream Baby (Apr 13, 2022)

YugTegrat said:


> I wonder if stores in this pilot are seeing issues with liquor vendors. A single mistake checking them in can mean losing a liquor license.


Good point.

Our store has only beer and wine but not hard liquor.

Alcohol laws vary a lot state to state and even locale.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Apr 13, 2022)

What about bad weather?   It was pouring this morning.  Fortunately it was a delivery on a 18 wheeler. Imagine with new system.  Fbl will have to do the detail check in.  Only one bay us for deliveries.  After check in fbl has to stay in receiving while driver goesto move truck because he has to stock mds.  Fbl has to wait while truck is moved and driver comes back in. 
So many of vendors don't use the dock for instance Frito.  They will want to be able to  ring the bell and get inside quickly so product isn't damaged.  Fbl will gave to stand around in receiving while this is happening twiddling  the thumbs or check out their Instagram likes.  What I was able to do was damages clean organized repacks or anything else.  One time I had a vendor who was slow bringing in product.  Top layer get wet and was compromised product had to be removed from the ticket before I would check it in.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Apr 13, 2022)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> What about bad weather?   It was pouring this morning.  Fortunately it was a delivery on a 18 wheeler. Imagine with new system.  Fbl will have to do the detail check in.  Only one bay us for deliveries.  After check in fbl has to stay in receiving while driver goesto move truck because he has to stock mds.  Fbl has to wait while truck is moved and driver comes back in.
> So many of vendors don't use the dock for instance Frito.  They will want to be able to  ring the bell and get inside quickly so product isn't damaged.  Fbl will gave to stand around in receiving while this is happening twiddling  the thumbs or check out their Instagram likes.  What I was able to do was damages clean organized repacks or anything else.  One time I had a vendor who was slow bringing in product.  Top layer get wet and was compromised product had to be removed from the ticket before I would check it in.


I did proof read this before sending it.   Just reread it and there are so many spelling and grammar mistakes.  I just shouldn't post while on break.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Apr 13, 2022)

RevLogRaven when your not in the receiving area do you completely secure receiving?  Padlock the dock doors and turn the power off for the overhead door.  I would if I have a receiving key and not in the area.   I know fbl lead has key but other fbl team members don't.  That means vendor will have to wait on a team member with a key to let them in and wait for a fbl to check them in. Then doors will have to be locked when vendor leaves.


----------



## jenna (Apr 13, 2022)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> RevLogRaven when your not in the receiving area do you completely secure receiving?  Padlock the dock doors and turn the power off for the overhead door.  I would if I have a receiving key and not in the area.   I know fbl lead has key but other fbl team members don't.  That means vendor will have to wait on a team member with a key to let them in and wait for a fbl to check them in. Then doors will have to be locked when vendor leaves.


@RevLogRaven


----------



## RevLogRaven (Apr 13, 2022)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> RevLogRaven when your not in the receiving area do you completely secure receiving?  Padlock the dock doors and turn the power off for the overhead door.  I would if I have a receiving key and not in the area.   I know fbl lead has key but other fbl team members don't.  That means vendor will have to wait on a team member with a key to let them in and wait for a fbl to check them in. Then doors will have to be locked when vendor leaves.


I do not, I have a feeling that it would not go over well at my store. They just have anyone who happens to be in the back buzzing people in which is definitely not the more secure thing. I know all my vendors by sight through the camera but most other people don't. I'm waiting on the day when some random person gets let in. We don't have powered doors, so it would be the deadbolt and padlock for me.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Apr 13, 2022)

jenna said:


> @RevLogRaven


Thanks couldn't figured this out


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Apr 13, 2022)

RevLogRaven said:


> I do not, I have a feeling that it would not go over well at my store. They just have anyone who happens to be in the back buzzing people in which is definitely not the more secure thing. I know all my vendors by sight through the camera but most other people don't. I'm waiting on the day when some random person gets let in. We don't have powered doors, so it would be the deadbolt and padlock for me.


I would really like to know how Ap at district and regional level their opinion of these pilots.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Apr 16, 2022)

My prediction:

Target leadership at the low level says "you need to manage vendors and let them know they can only arrive between xyz times - because this awful new process is inconveniencing _us"

Completely missing the point that most vendors serve like...5-7 Targets that are trying to enforce the same shit on them._


----------



## Rarejem (Apr 16, 2022)

60SecondsRemaining said:


> My prediction:
> 
> Target leadership at the low level says "you need to manage vendors and let them know they can only arrive between xyz times - because this awful new process is inconveniencing _us"
> 
> Completely missing the point that most vendors serve like...5-7 Targets that are trying to enforce the same shit on them._


Not just Target stores. Most of our vendors have more than just one customer.


----------



## Luck (Apr 16, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> Target thinks brainstorming means to come up with any wild idea AND implement them without a second thought.
> 
> Anybody remember these basket that took up a lot of room, had little storage, were expensive, and then just disappeared one night.


Dont worry. They have found a nice home at our DC as covid supply holders (disinfecting spray for equipment and masks)! Haha. We repurpose a suprising am9unt of things sweeped back when we can. Uboats as cardboard slipsheet holders for example.


----------



## RevLogRaven (Apr 16, 2022)

60SecondsRemaining said:


> My prediction:
> 
> Target leadership at the low level says "you need to manage vendors and let them know they can only arrive between xyz times - because this awful new process is inconveniencing _us"
> 
> Completely missing the point that most vendors serve like...5-7 Targets that are trying to enforce the same shit on them._


A store in our area wanted to try to get all large format drink deliveries (milk, Pepsi, Coke and DPSG) to show up only between 5-7. How the hell was that supposed to work?  Luckily the drivers struck that down really freaking fast. 

 I've told my vendors that if they want to make sure to get received quickly and painlessly to just make sure to get there while I'm still in receiving. That gives them a 3 hours window to get there. I've had a few people adjust their routes to do this but it was just a suggestion from me, not a rule. If they get there while I off doing my other stuff then it is a crapshoot how well it will go for them, it really depends on which person gets sent back to help them.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Apr 16, 2022)

RevLogRaven said:


> A store in our area wanted to try to get all large format drink deliveries (milk, Pepsi, Coke and DPSG) to show up only between 5-7. How the hell was that supposed to work?  Luckily the drivers struck that down really freaking fast.
> 
> I've told my vendors that if they want to make sure to get received quickly and painlessly to just make sure to get there while I'm still in receiving. That gives them a 3 hours window to get there. I've had a few people adjust their routes to do this but it was just a suggestion from me, not a rule. If they get there while I off doing my other stuff then it is a crapshoot how well it will go for them, it really depends on which person gets sent back to help them.


I admit that if this was to roll out and I was doing my "3 hours" in receiving for "reverse logistics ."  I would have a really hard time not taking vendors.  I think I  would have to do Gm stuff first. Than the 3hrs could start as soon as unload is complete for the sweep.  That's usually 11 if I'm lucky.  I would do my best to stay away from receiving during early dock hours and let the rollout process proceed the way people in HQ believe in.


----------



## RevLogRaven (Apr 16, 2022)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> I admit that if this was to roll out and I was doing my "3 hours" in receiving for "reverse logistics ."  I would have a really hard time not taking vendors.  I think I  would have to do Gm stuff first. Than the 3hrs could start as soon as unload is complete for the sweep.  That's usually 11 if I'm lucky.  I would do my best to stay away from receiving during early dock hours and let the rollout process proceed the way people in HQ believe in.


I think this is technically how it is supposed to work if we were following the pilot exactly. I should not be touching anything vendor-related and just calling back Market or a TL each time someone needs to be received but that is definitely not how it is working.  It actually makes me feel bad that my vendors have to deal with subpar people helping them when I am officially out of receiving, but it would really hurt to just stand there working on other things while my vendors wait for someone to come back and help them.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Apr 16, 2022)

RevLogRaven said:


> I think this is technically how it is supposed to work if we were following the pilot exactly. I should not be touching anything vendor-related and just calling back Market or a TL each time someone needs to be received but that is definitely not how it is working.  It actually makes me feel bad that my vendors have to deal with subpar people helping them when I am officially out of receiving, but it would really hurt to just stand there working on other things while my vendors wait for someone to come back and help them.


Yeah I get that.  I can get them in and out efficiently.  You have probably heard how the vendors complain about issues they have at Walmart and other companies but they truly appreciate how I run receiving.


----------



## Hesperides (Apr 19, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> No that doesn’t include in the receiver core role , signing is to be sorted by the vml or signing person , and supplies by cart attendant


Actually Workbench has it under Receiving/Inbound (and specifies both receipt snd sorting of the pallet) and there is nothing in any VM core role paperwork that says VM owns the signing pallet. Our District VM let us know this and we were able to find the info on Workbench afterward.


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 19, 2022)

Hesperides said:


> Actually Workbench has it under Receiving/Inbound (and specifies both receipt snd sorting of the pallet) and there is nothing in any VM core role paperwork that says VM owns the signing pallet. Our District VM let us know this and we were able to find the info on Workbench afterward.


You have to look harder because I am pretty sure that over a year ago it was a communication on workbench about vm being in charge of all non-pog signing which is most on the pallet unless you have a transition .
And here sorry to break it to you 
Organize and set all non-planogram ISM elements throughout the store 
Organize and set all non-planogram ISM elements throughout the store 
Maintain backroom ISM space organized and up to date with current signing tools and signing fixtures
Receiver will receive it but there’s nothing in the core role for the receiver to sort the pallet .
Reverse logistics 
Process all inbound store transfers and deliveries using the receive application to ensure inventory accuracy.
Accurately handle all outbound freight shipments related paperwork; make shipping arrangements when necessary.
Execute donations, CRC, electronics recycling, transfer orders (store to store and sweeps), salvage and inventory removals (MIR’s) in compliance with all DOT regulations and best methods.
Identify and handle environmentally sensitive item management (ESIM) in the reverse logistics area in compliance with applicable laws and regulations.
Complete the ESIM weekly log.
Process credits and damaged/defective items accurately and in a timely manner to minimize shortage and compliance risk.
Handle merchandise returns according to company and vendor guidelines.
Responsible for maintaining all invoices and documentation per record retention guidelines pertaining to deliveries, ESIM waste pickups and all outbound
Follow processes accurately with attention to detail.
Provide service and a shopping experience that meets the needs of the guest.
Demonstrate a culture of ethical conduct, safety, and compliance.
All other duties based on business needs.


----------



## Hesperides (Apr 19, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> You have to look harder because I am pretty sure that over a year ago it was a communication on workbench about vm being in charge of all non-pog signing which is most on the pallet unless you have a transition .
> And here sorry to break it to you
> Organize and set all non-planogram ISM elements throughout the store
> Organize and set all non-planogram ISM elements throughout the store
> ...


You realize that what you quoted for VM also doesn’t say anything about sorting it, right? “Organize” is not “sort”, that refers to actual organization and storage, not breaking out and  distributing. So it looks like you actually need to look harder. Additionally, most of the signing pallets are definitely NOT non-POG signing, which I know because the packages explicitly say which work center they go to and the majority of the ISM  are tied to specific POGs. I’ll go by what my VMD said, not someone who I routinely see get called out for being wrong or thinking their store is how all stores are run.


----------



## Madreceiver (Apr 23, 2022)

It’s a disaster at my store. F&B have to keep running back and forth everytime a vendor comes. It’s so messy now due to the fact no one is doing what we did all day. Separating repacks, doing ESIMs, making Salvage/CRC pallets and just the basic keeping everything clean and organized. They want the F&B team members to learn something in a couple of hours as opposed to us having a week in training. It’s ridiculous!!! So many complaints from vendors and even our own Offsite people. Whats the point of having the position of Receiving and what your getting paid for and not actually doing it?


----------



## Saedastarcaller (Apr 23, 2022)

Our poor receiver is so under appreciated it’s insane. I was never close with her before all this but I was a receiver at my job before this so I know she was always doing a good job before. I’m just a lowly TM but try to tell her whenever I see her that I *see* her doing her best. She’s always been helpful with new people, always conscientious and humble. I don’t think she has a lot of job options so she’s stuck here and it’s just miserable watching this pilot.
And our food and bev TL is not under any illusions about this either, he knows he’s not being paid enough to be a receiver and that he simply doesn’t have time to do the job on top of his normal responsibilities.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Apr 23, 2022)

Not doing the program, but I took yesterday off to get stuff done at home... Had two vendors call me and ask if I was OK, no one was answering the Receiving door... good luck, Spot


----------



## No I in Team (Apr 23, 2022)

Hesperides said:


> You realize that what you quoted for VM also doesn’t say anything about sorting it, right? “Organize” is not “sort”, that refers to actual organization and storage, not breaking out and  distributing. So it looks like you actually need to look harder. Additionally, most of the signing pallets are definitely NOT non-POG signing, which I know because the packages explicitly say which work center they go to and the majority of the ISM  are tied to specific POGs. I’ll go by what my VMD said, not someone who I routinely see get called out for being wrong or thinking their store is how all stores are run.


Without being too mean about it, organizing would be sorting in this situation.

I ran it by some other people and they all said the same thing. To organize it would be reasonable to conclude that it would be to put/group in such away for distribution/storage.


----------



## No I in Team (Apr 23, 2022)

The problem is that in our store receiving is on the other side of the building.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (May 4, 2022)

Are the stores still doing the pilots?   Has anyone's store been schedule inventory during this time?


----------



## KarmaToBurn (May 4, 2022)

It essentially breaks down like this. Even though Receiving is integral to the "operation" of a successful store the only employees Corporate wants to see getting a paycheck are the ones playing pocket pool with the guests and taking their wallets. Anyone not doing that is a drain on resources, I wonder how they justify their own payroll and bonuses, oh right....


----------



## Azrael342 (Jun 8, 2022)

KarmaToBurn said:


> They've been telling my position is going away since I got hired 11 years ago, then I go on Vacation and somebody breaks a state liquor law and several federal ESIM regulations and I'm jokingly told I can never leave again..... Never gonna happen, even the SDs don't know the shit we do....


Same lol


----------



## MrT (Jun 8, 2022)

Hesperides said:


> Actually Workbench has it under Receiving/Inbound (and specifies both receipt snd sorting of the pallet) and there is nothing in any VM core role paperwork that says VM owns the signing pallet. Our District VM let us know this and we were able to find the info on Workbench afterward.


It is 1000000% percent under vml role.  They are looking at older documents on work bench then.  It has been a thing since signing specialists were removed.  They break it down and sort it into the planogrammed spot that was made to sort signing and take care of non-pog signing.


----------



## Going with the Flow (Jun 8, 2022)

Yes we need an update guys


----------



## Going with the Flow (Jun 8, 2022)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> Are the stores still doing the pilots?   Has anyone's store been schedule inventory during this time?


Yes we need an update guys


----------



## MinneReceiver (Jun 8, 2022)

RevLogRaven said:


> Well, we are into week two and this isn't getting any better. TLs are always being called back to receive constantly and I am still getting called back to answer questions. Vendors are getting held up at every Target in our area which is making their days longer.  They have messed up several things at my store, luckily they are easy fixes but I dread to see what bigger issues present themselves.  I've trained multiple people to do all the things that I used to do. Why have one person do 10+ tasks efficiently in a day when you can have 7+ people do one or two of those tasks poorly, and that doesn't take into account all the tasks that aren't getting touched.


At our store we still have a receiver. With how our backroom is set up it’s just not possible for the FBTL to come check in vendors. Our GMETL knew this just wouldn’t work and just allocates the the same GM hours I would have and have me stay as receiver.
How are other stores doing sweeps, esim and salvage by the way, as well as IRs. I spend most of the morning loading a sweep and checking in vendors. I don’t know how that would be done without a receive.


----------



## MinneReceiver (Jun 8, 2022)

Going with the Flow said:


> Yes we need an update guys


We have an Inventory scheduled for the 28th. Our SD and ETLs have been on edge. FBETL just left. Today 8 pallets of style salvage was sent out still have about 8 more gaylords full and our style backroom aisles are a pit. So I’ll let you know how that goes.
We still have the receiver position so I do spend some time telling my vendors about the inventory. Most are good and work it so they have no backstock then just bring in big loads the day after. I’m nervous about Redbull and Mission though because they can load up some backstock. Capitol as well, oh how I could vent about our Capitol sales rep. I will just reject orders that day or two before so there is as little as possible.


----------



## MrT (Jun 8, 2022)

Receivers can be under appreciated because many tms do not understand what they do the majority of the time.  But ill say it it is not a 40 hour a week job anymore.  I think most receivers probably deserve 40 hours a week but thats because they should be helping out around the back room and most of them are pretty veteran tms.  They play an important role but many functions have been streamlined since the days i did recieving and even then it wasnt a difficult job.  Some weeks you will have more time then others but if i had to choose a job in target as a tm again that would be it.


----------



## Azrael342 (Jun 9, 2022)

MrT said:


> Receivers can be under appreciated because many tms do not understand what they do the majority of the time.  But ill say it it is not a 40 hour a week job anymore.  I think most receivers probably deserve 40 hours a week but thats because they should be helping out around the back room and most of them are pretty veteran tms.  They play an important role but many functions have been streamlined since the days i did recieving and even then it wasnt a difficult job.  Some weeks you will have more time then others but if i had to choose a job in target as a tm again that would be it.


Yeah most of my core role responsibilities are completed in the first 2 hours in the morning and weekly tasks are done by Tuesday. Definitely doesn't take 40 hours to get it all taken cared of. Not that I'm complaining lol. Usually I just work on other vendor products or set things in market to pass the time. Otherwise I'd just be at the back sitting waiting on someone to ring the bell.


----------



## idkwhattodo (Jun 9, 2022)

Our receiver usually gets scheduled 3 hours a day in receiving and then goes to fulfillment afterwards. Food and Beverage TLs have to check in most vendors and if one of them aren’t there, it’s a really hard time trying to find someone to check them in. Some consumables TMs will do it, but most claim to not know how to do it/ remember how. We also have a lot of vendors calling the store or going in the main entrance and up to GS because they’ve been waiting in receiving for so long.

The vendors are definitely unhappy with the change as are our receiver (hours are cut, but they still expect him to finish all his work) and market TLs and TMs are annoyed.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jun 9, 2022)

Our receiver still gets her hours and checks in all vendors. She sorts repacks in between receiving tasks. If all the repacks are sorted that she's "responsible" for, she'll go push infant hardlines as that's close to receiving.


----------



## RevLogRaven (Jun 9, 2022)

I have been allowed to spend more time back in Receiving during the day instead of the few hours I had been doing.  My SD said that it was just pulling TLs and ETLs away from their jobs too much to receive. The way our store is set up makes it difficult for Market to come back to receive, its pretty much the complete opposite corner of the store.  And since the Receive app got discontinued I have to retrain everyone on it, so that will be fun.

My vendors are happy because I can get them in and out quickly and they aren't getting hung up with waiting for someone to come to help them or people being super slow while receiving. But I have to keep reminding them that me staying in the back for longer probably isn't permanent and once corporate takes this thing out of pilot it could potentially get worse than what it was while we were closely following the pilot.


----------

